# سؤال عن كيفية اذابة التكسابون



## أويو المصري (23 سبتمبر 2010)

قابلتني مشكلة غريبة جدا
عند اذابة كيلو تكسابون في 2 لتر ماء لم يحدث اي تغير للماء ولم يتغير قوامه بعد اذابة التكسابون مع العلم اني اضفت كمية قليلة من ملح الطعام:31:
وعند اضافته على الصابون لم يتغير قوام الصابون
ياترى ايه المشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل نوعية التكسابون ؟ ام غلطة في الطريقة ؟
ارجو افادتي :11:

عايز اعرف ايه افضل طريقة أًذيب بها التكسابون ؟ مع الاستفاضة في الشرح والخطوات وتوضيح المدة التي يحتاجها لاذابته ؟:32:

انا متشكر جدا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
من افضل الطرق لاذابة التكسابون اضافة جزء من كمية الملح عليه مع التقليب قبل اضافة الماء ثم اضافة الماء بالتدريج مع التقليب المستمر وتاكد من اندماج الكمية المضافة من الماء قبل اضافة كمية اخرى حتى يصبح المحلول قوامه مثل الماء ثم نبداء بتغليظه بالملح لكن النسبة المذكورة يمكن ان توضح ان هناك خلل فى تركيز التكسابون لان بتخفيف كيلو من التكسابون 70% بأضافة 2 لتر ماء لاتكون لزوجته مثل الماء يمكن ده يحصل لو وصلت الى 4 لتر ماء راجع تركيز التكسابون او جرب مصدر اخر


----------



## أويو المصري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

انا اول مرة اعرف ان التكسابون ليه تركيزات
انا شاكر ليك جدا يا عبد القادر على المعلومة دي

طيب ايه افضل تركيز يستخدم للصابون لتغليظ قوامه ؟؟؟ وكيفية اذابة كيلو تكسابون منه مع ذكركمية الماء والملح المستخدم ؟؟؟؟؟

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## أويو المصري (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ما هي انواع التكسابون ؟*

ما هي انواع التكسابون الموجودة في مصر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وافضل مكان يباع به ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما افضل نوع فيهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكيفية اذابته ؟ مع تحديد كمية المياه وكمية الملح المطلوبة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## DR\GAMAL ELDEN (25 سبتمبر 2010)

منالممكن اذابة التكسابونعن طريق اضافة 4كيلو ماء ساخن لكل 1كيلو تكسابون بالاضافة الي كمية من الملح و التقليب المستمر


----------



## بسامووو (26 سبتمبر 2010)

والطريقة الحديثة هي إذابته بالخلط السريع 
أي بخلاط يدور 1400 دورة بالدقيقة فيذوب التكسابون بسبب القوة الدورانية


----------



## أويو المصري (26 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عايز افضل طريقة لاذابته يدويا


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

عن تجربه خاصة بى :
افضل تجربه لاذابه التكسابون يدويا هى بتركه فى الماء 12 ساعه 
يعنى تبيت التكسابون من باليل للصبح ثم يتم تقليب خفيف مع اضافة 450 جم ملح على 10 لتر ماء عن كل واحد ونصف لتر تكسابون


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

دى طريقه اذابه التكسابون بس السؤال هنا انت هاتستخدمه فى ايه ؟
لان بكل الطرق اللى انت جربتها لن يتماسك الخليط الا انت حددت نوع استخدامه .؟
يعنى هل هاتصنع شامبو / شاور / صابون سائل الخ


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

فا يا اخى الكريم حدد نوع استخدام التكسابون وحسب الاستخدام بتحدد غلاظة القوام


----------



## سامى جويدة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أخى العزيز هناك طرقتين لاذابة الدكسابون اولا طريقه سريعه وهى باضافة 1ك ملح معى التقليب بايد مع الدعك ثم اضافة الماء بلتدريج 3 لتر ماء ثم اضافة 1ك ملح اخر مع التقليب الجيد ثم اضافة 2لتر ماء وهناك طريقه اخرى ولكن بطيئه وهى وضع 1ك ديكسابون فى 7لتر ماء وتركهم 12 ساعه يذوب الدكسابون ويصبح مثل الماء ونرجو من الله الافاده ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ايهاب غازى (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاخوة الكرام*

راى المتواضع ان اذابة التكسابون بدون ملح افضل حتى لايقلل من رغوة التكسابون خاصة عند استخدامه فى صناعة الشامبو وان يكن لابد من الملح لزيادة لزوجة الشامبو افضل استخدام ملح الشامبو (كلوريد الالمنيوم)


----------



## شريف بحر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكممممممم


----------



## شريف بحر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

في ناس بتتعامل بطريقة التسخين


----------



## شريف بحر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

هو اضافه الماء الساخن علي التكسابون


----------



## أويو المصري (5 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعة انا هستخدمه في الصابون السائل
يعني عايز رغوة عالة وقوام مناسب


----------



## أويو المصري (8 أكتوبر 2010)

دي ماركو فين رايك في استخدام التكسابون اثناء انتاج الصابون


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (30 أكتوبر 2010)

افضل طريقه هي اذابه الملح مع التكسابون قبل الماء بنسبه 1 ك تكسابون الي ربع ك ملح


----------



## ali_sh_ali (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته لكل المنتي الكريم
احب اعرف شويه حاجات بعد ازنكم عن ماده التكسابون 
هل التكسابون سائل ام صاب وما لونه لاني عندما اضفته للصابون السائل اصبح لون الصابون مثل اللبن ودلك بعد عمليه تعادل السلفونك مع الصودا.
كيف اعرف السلفونك الغازي من السائل هل هناك اختلاف في اللون ام مادا. 
اقدر لحضراتكم المجهود العظيم فالمنتدي وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ابو عمير1 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عزو العز (29 يناير 2011)

السيد: أيو المصري المحترم
أفضل طريقة هي تسخين الماء حتى درجة 80 مئوية
ثم إضافة التكسابون 1كغ تكسابون 3 كغ ماء درجة الحرارة 80 مئوية مع المحافظة على درجة الحرارة 80 مئوبة 
الزمن ساعة واحدة بعد ساعة يضاف محلول الملح 10 غرام


----------



## نادر السباعي (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## hany hady (21 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​ 
اخى العزيز الفرق بين السلفونك الغازى والحمضى
الغازى بيكون تقيل ياعنى بينزل من الدمجانة بصعوبة ولونة محمر شوية 
دى معلوماتى وانا بعرفة بكدة
بس بلاش تستخدمة فى الصابون السائل ودة
لانة غالى الثمن
وبيعمل صابون خفيف 
مع العلم انة افضل من الحمضى
دى معلوماتى وياريت لو فى احد الاخوة الافاضل عندة معلومة او يصحح لى معلومتى او ياكدها لو صحيحة 
ويكون لة الشكر​


----------



## عادل الصياد (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا للجميع كل معلوماتكم مفيدة


----------



## joyland1977 (22 يوليو 2011)

الاخ دي ماركو اريد الاتصال بحضرتك الايميل نفس الاسم علي الياهو


----------



## ahmed.taabo (4 يوليو 2012)

مشكور اخي على المعلومة


----------



## farha677 (1 مايو 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/colo
اشكركم جميعأ على هذه المعلومات القيمة
افضل اذابة للتكسابون وضعه في اناء بلاستيك مع وضع كمية قليلة من الملح الصخري لمدة 12 ساعة فما فوق
مع التحريك كل فترة ولا ننسئ الماء ايضأ حسب الكمية التي تريدها 
:4::67::67::67:


----------



## ezat25 (9 مايو 2014)

ماهى المواد المستخدمة فى تركيب الشاور جل


----------



## berkdar (20 نوفمبر 2014)

هل ينفع التسخين فقط دون ملح للاذابة، كوني لا استعمل الملح في تركيبتي بالشامبو، وكم نسبة الماء للتكسابون في هذه الحالة وكم درجة الحرارة ومدة التسخين


----------

